# Wer kennt Rolduc?



## kawatoni (7. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wer von euch war schon mal in Rolduc angeln und würde mir ein paar Tips geben. 


DANKE!


----------



## daviboy (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt Rolduc?*

hey in rolduc sind letztes jahr die teiche umgekippt der alte bestand is tod und daher sind die teiche uninteressant


gruss david


----------



## kawatoni (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt Rolduc?*

Hallo David,

das ist aber eine schlimme Nachricht.
Wie lange dauert es bis sich so ein Gewässer wieder erholt hat und bedeutet das den Tot aller darin lebenden Fische?

Ich hatte mir den Vispas bei Leo besorgt und bin damit automatisch dem HSV Ons  Genoegen (Rolduc) beigetreten.

Gruß
Antonio


----------



## daviboy (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt Rolduc?*

lange ^^ auf was wolltest du den angeln??


----------



## Roy Digerhund (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt Rolduc?*

Also ich habe davon nix gehört(außer am Burggraben). Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da alle 3 Teiche(v.a. der große) umgekippt sind. Von sowas hätte ich gehört.
Gruss ROY


----------



## kawatoni (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt Rolduc?*

hallo zusammen,

Google hat dazu auch nichts ausgespuckt! 
Ich war ehrlich gesagt ein wenig geschockt das uns ein deutscher Angelshop den Zugang zu "toten" Gewässern verkauft haben soll!!!


Gruß


----------



## daviboy (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt Rolduc?*

also der erste auf jedanfall die staat kerkrade hat bestimmt 8 schubkarren toten fisch daraus gekarrt hab da tote karpfen rapfen hechtn und zander gesehen


----------



## kawatoni (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt Rolduc?*

Wann genau soll das gewesen sein?
Kann sonst jemand etwas dazu sagen?

@Roy, warst Du auch schon dort angeln, wenn ja wann zuletzt?




Gruß


----------



## Roy Digerhund (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt Rolduc?*

Ich war letzten Sommer da. Sonderlich reizvoll finde ich die Teiche nicht, aber ich bin nur 10 min unterwegs und kann, wenn ich wenig Zeit habe, mal 1-2 h fischen.
Das dort Rapfen besetzt werden kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen(leben im Fließgewässer).


----------



## daviboy (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt Rolduc?*

letzten sommer ! doch einer vom verein hat rapfen eingesetzt hab auch einen gefangen hab sogar ein bild aber da sieht man leider nicht den teich im hintergrund sonst hätt ich es dir beweisen können =P 
gruss david


----------



## kawatoni (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt Rolduc?*

Rolduc ist von mir aus auch nur einen Sprung entfernt, ich wohne in Übach. Da kann ich dann mal spontan mit meinem Sohnemann ansitzen. Am Cranenweijer hatten wir in den letzten Monaten 0 Erfolg! Wir brauchen halt mal wieder ein Erfolgserlebnis, sonst wirds meinem Bub (er ist erst 6) schnell langweilig!

Fängt man da "einfacher" als am Cranenweijer?


Gruß


----------



## daviboy (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt Rolduc?*

müsste mal bei mir in den bilder gucken hab noch eins vonem toten hecht und ich glaub eins wo das wasser richtig rün ist das problem is in rolduc am ersten reich keine pflanzen sondern nur beton !!


----------



## Roy Digerhund (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt Rolduc?*

@daviboy: Sollte kein Angriff sein. ;-) Sonderlich artgerecht ist das aber nicht...
@kawatoni: Wenn ich Zeit habe fahre ich immer zur Maas. Das macht wesentlich mehr Spass und man kann wirklich gute Fische fangen. Auf was angelt ihr?


----------



## daviboy (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt Rolduc?*

ach quatsch hab ich auch net gedacht naja artgericht iset net stimmt schon  ich geh fast nur auf karpfen und du??? wo gehst du den immer an der maas angeln?


----------



## Roy Digerhund (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt Rolduc?*

Ich bin meistens in Maastricht und Umgebung unterwegs. Meistens angel ich mit der feederrute auf Friedfisch und mit der 2. mit Köfi auf Zander.
Ich würde auch gerne nochmal ein bisschen auf Karpfen fischen, aber ich hab leider im Moment viel zu wenig Zeit, so das sich das nicht wirklich lohnen würde. An der Maas muss man schon ein paar Tage anfüttern um Chancen zu haben und das nimmt zu viel Zeit in Anspruch.


----------



## kawatoni (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt Rolduc?*

Wir waren auch schon ein paar mal an der Maas und den Plassen, auch nur Schneidertage!!!
Man könnte ja mal zusammen hinfahren um "gegenseitig" etwas zu lehrnen


----------



## Roy Digerhund (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt Rolduc?*

Können wir machen. Aber bei mir dauerts noch ein bisschen bis ich Zeit hab.
Gruss ROY


----------



## schnupp (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt Rolduc?*

Hallo zusammen,
kann hier leider nichts aktuelles zu Rolduc sagen,aber
vieleicht kann mir jemand von euch sagen, was mittlerweile aus dem See in Hanraade geworden ist.
Habe dort früher viel gefischt.
Irgendwann hieß es aber,das dort nicht mehr geangelt werden darf. Ich selbst habe keine Ahnung!

Für ne Info wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Gruss Chris


----------



## 4Life (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt Rolduc?*

hi,

also ich war letzten Oktober noch in Rolduc angeln.....und da waren die Karpfen mehr als Groß genug und die gehörten mit sicherheit zum alt bestand.

war immer an dem see mit der insel angeln. ist zwar nicht tiefer als 50 cm....doch der bestand an karpfen war mehr als ordentlich.


----------



## kawatoni (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt Rolduc?*



4Life schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ....
> 
> war immer an dem see mit der insel angeln. ist zwar nicht tiefer als 50 cm....doch der bestand an karpfen war mehr als ordentlich.




nur 50cm?


4Life, was hast Du denn noch so alles dort gefangen? Und mit welcher Methode?


----------



## 4Life (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt Rolduc?*

jo der untere see mit der insel ist extrems flach....musste sogar mein vorfach kürzen *hrhr*

habe dort immer eine mit schwimmer und eine auf grund. 
habe dort schon mehrere Aale (mit einer Winkelpicker) und ich weiss schon garnicht mehr wieviele karpfen gefangen. kleine barsche waren auch schon dabei.

ob du da auf karpfen mit wurm, mais oder sonst was angelst hat keinen unterschied gemacht. entscheident war der platz und die angelstelle.

http://www.hsvonsgenoegenrolduc.nl/


----------



## Sepp G (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt Rolduc?*



kawatoni schrieb:


> Rolduc ist von mir aus auch nur einen Sprung entfernt, ich wohne in Übach. Da kann ich dann mal spontan mit meinem Sohnemann ansitzen. Am Cranenweijer hatten wir in den letzten Monaten 0 Erfolg! Wir brauchen halt mal wieder ein Erfolgserlebnis, sonst wirds meinem Bub (er ist erst 6) schnell langweilig!
> 
> Fängt man da "einfacher" als am Cranenweijer?
> 
> ...




Ich glaube hier reden einige über Rolduc und andere über Kerkrade (Cranenweijer). Das sind zwei verschiedene Vereine der eine befindet sich an der Abtei Rolduc der andere am Kasteel Erenstein. Bin selber in Kerkrade im Verein (HSV Goudwinde) hier kann ich mit sicherheit sagen das die Teiche des Vereins seit mind.15 Jahren nicht umgekippt sind.

Gruß Sepp


----------



## kawatoni (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt Rolduc?*

Stimmt, der Cranenwejer und Rolduc sind nicht das selbe!
Darf ich eigentlich nur mit dem Vispas am Cranewejer (nicht am Burggrabe) angeln, oder muß ich Mitglied im HSV Goudwinde sein? Ich bin Mitglied im HSV Ons Genoegen.

Sind die anderen Teiche in Rolduc auch so flach?


----------



## 4Life (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt Rolduc?*

ich angel bei beiden, deswegen ist mir egal wovon gesprochen wird hehe

habe bei Rolduc immer nur an dem unteren see mit der insel geangelt. da ich da relativ gut gefangen habe, waren die anderen teiche mir in rolduc egal.

am Cranewijer (stuwmeer) benötigst du nur den Vispas um mit ZWEI angeln, angeln zu dürfen. für den burggraben und den anderen kleinen seen benötigst du eine mitgliedschaft.

im übrigens ist es so das du in den NL überall mit EINER angel angeln darfst. möchtest du eine zweite benutzen musst du im jeweiligen verein bzw eine erlaubnis haben.


----------



## Udo561 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt Rolduc?*



4Life schrieb:


> im übrigens ist es so das du in den NL überall mit EINER angel angeln darfst. möchtest du eine zweite benutzen musst du im jeweiligen verein bzw eine erlaubnis haben.



Hi,
das solltest du mal ändern da es falsch ist.
Wenn du mit 1 Rute und den zugelassenen Ködern ( keine Kunstköder , keine Köderfische ) angeln möchtest benötigst du den kleinen Vispas.
Gruß aus Holland,
Udo


----------



## kawatoni (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt Rolduc?*

Wir werdens demnächst mal in Rolduc versuchen und dann anschließend berichten.


Gruß


----------



## 4Life (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt Rolduc?*

@ Udo

jo habe in dem satz das wort kleiner vispas vergessen *hrhr* ^^


----------



## daviboy (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt Rolduc?*

so hier sind 2 bilder die ich auf die schnelle gefunden habe


----------



## 4Life (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt Rolduc?*

der hecht kann sonst wodran gestorben sein und ich habe schon viele teiche gesehen die ebenfalls auf der oberfläche grün waren.......die bilder sagen doch absolut garnichts aus.


----------



## daviboy (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt Rolduc?*

jooo und deswegen haben die da schubkarren von fisch weggefahren ^^


----------



## daviboy (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt Rolduc?*

und wettkämpfe wie sonst sind da auch kaum noch


----------



## 4Life (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt Rolduc?*

fakt ist das der fischbestand nach wie vor bestens ust.


----------



## Kelti (2. September 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Rolduc?*

Moin und Petri,

war in letzter Zeit noch mal da?
Wollte ggf nächste Woche mal dort mein Angelglück versuchen.

Gruß 
Kelti aka Martin


----------



## Kelti (12. September 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Rolduc?*

Moin moin,

nachdem hier keiner geantwortet hat, habe ich gestern nen Ausflug ins "blaue" gemacht.

Angelzeit von ca.08:00 bis 13:15 Uhr
Angelmethode: Pose und Grundmontage mit Futterkorb
Eingesetzte Köder: Made und Mais

Ich muss schon jetzt sagen, auf Made lief garnichts 

Nachdem ich die Tageskarte für 4€ gelöst habe, habe ich es mir am Weiher 1 gemütlich gemacht.
Ausrüstung aufgebaut, angefüttert und dann ging das Vergnügen los.

Erster ganz feiner Biss kam auf die Posenmontage, eine Brasse von der größe eines Klodeckels. 

Weitere Bisse folgten nur noch auf die Grundmontage; die Posenmontage dümmpelte nur noch vor sich hin:
3  Brassen, wieder die Größe eines Klodeckels 
2 Schleien, was mich verwundert hat, den bisher bin ich immer davon ausgegangen, dass die nur auf Wurm beissen, aber man lernt nie aus.

Ausser mir war noch ein Angehöriger des Vereins am Wasser und der zog auch seine Brassen mit der Stippe.

Fazit:
:m auch wenn man das Gewässer nicht kennt, man kommt trotzdem zum Fisch
Auf alle Fälle eine gute alternative zum Cranenweijer oder Burggraben Ehrenstein 

Greetz
Kelti

P.S. C&R ist Pflicht, Ausnahme nach Rücksprache ist der Hecht


----------



## FrEAk89 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Rolduc?*

Halli, Hallo

wie sieht das eigentlich in Rolduc aus. Ist VISPAS-Pflicht oder reicht eine normale Tageskarte? Habe halt schon viel gegoogelt aber kam nichts vernünftiges bei raus.
Und wo ich gelesen habe "alternative" zum Cranenweyer. Wie sieht das da aus? Auch nur Tageskarte oder VISPAS-Pflicht?

Petri Heil und danke für die Antworten

Gruß FrEAk


----------



## Kelti (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt Rolduc?*

Hast ne PN Freak


----------

